
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking Freelancer? (March 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
michihuber
SEEKING FREELANCERS - remote - ongoing or one-off

    
    
      * ClojureScript frontend developer
      * UI/UX designer  
      * Quill.js expert
    

arcstudiopro.com is a collaborative screenwriting app written in ClojureScript
(runs in the browser and Electron). There are lots of interesting problems to
work on, from designing or building no-frills but user-friendly signup forms,
to experimental onboarding UIs, or writing generative tests for our
operational transforms offline support. The backend is written in Clojure,
too.

Please also get in touch if you're familiar with quill.js internals.

work -at- arcstudiopro.com

------
travisp
SEEKING FREELANCER - Tanooki Labs | Remote (North America) | New York, NY

[https://www.tanookilabs.com/jobs](https://www.tanookilabs.com/jobs)

We are looking for experienced full-stack Ruby on Rails and React developers
for full time and contract work.

We are a flexible, primarily remote, family friendly, low-stress, and fun web
and mobile consulting company working on great products. We work sane hours
and reject the idea that development has to be a grind.

If you apply, please note where you found our listing!

~~~
gumbo
I sent an email to your email dedicated to applicants, but my email was
rejected because I did not include a CV. I do not maintain a CV and keep track
of my job history using linked in. Is there any alternate email I should try?

------
davidscolgan
SEEKING WORK - remote

Hi I'm David Colgan. Yes, I do freelance web development. But so does everyone
else. You've tried Upwork, you've tried local developers, you've tried your
cousin's brother's cousin. What do they all have in common?

They are hard to work with.

Devs going dark without warning for weeks on end. Devs who can't actually do
anything without you sitting on them. Devs who add more work to your plate
than they remove.

What is the most common feedback clients say about me? That I am good at the
communication part of freelancing. That I can manage your project from start
to finish. That I won't just up and leave suddenly without telling you. _That
I answer my email._

Sure I've built lots of websites and webapps in the past. Quite a lot of them.
But instead of a portfolio I submit to you my mailing list letters, where for
the past year I have written about the human side of freelancing and
consulting. My goal is to teach other people how to be more effective at the
craft of solo devving, and I aim to practice what I preach.

[https://www.lessboring.com/letters/](https://www.lessboring.com/letters/)

If you'd like to talk about a project, email me at david@lessboring.com.
Cheers!

For more specifics on my freelancing, see

[https://www.lessboring.com/freelancing/](https://www.lessboring.com/freelancing/)

------
flyinglizard
SEEKING WORK - Embedded, system and low level

Location: based in Israel but working globally.

Expertise: anything embedded, low level, hardware and software, system design.
From solving a singular crash to implementing a complete product, hardware
included. If you ask, I’ll even manufacture it for you.

Background: I’ve been doing this for over 15 years (had a break of 3 years to
lead one of the engineering teams in Magic Leap).

Recent projects over the last 6 months: * design and implementation of a
multi-spectral camera (NIR + Thermal) * iMX6 Linux BSP and Docker environment
* Bluetooth stack modification for Snapdragon 820 running on Android * RTOS
BSP for STM32H7

Fluent in C, C#, Java, Python, various assemblers, toolchains, Linux kernel.
Done most of the things you can imagine with embedded systems for more than 40
different companies over this time. Strong system design skills.

Contact: roee at rtcec .com

------
Bizlock
SEEKING FREELANCER - BIZLock |Identity Fraud, Inc. | Remote | Walnut Creek, CA

Part to full-time contractor (20-30 hours week) with the option to become a
full-time employee for successful freelancers. Profitable, 20 year old company
that runs several online platforms in the insurance and cyber risk space.
Looking to consolidate and upgrade.

Desired Experience:

• Front End / UX

• Automated testing

• Interest in accessibility testing

• PHP – Knowledge of Symfony, Laravel or related frameworks

• MySQL

• Must be available at least 50% during a typical work day 9 – 5 (PST) 3 days
per week.

We use Ansible to manage our server configuration and Vagrant for consistent
development and testing environments. Work to be reviewed, coordinated and
managed by and alongside Senior Developer. Contact: hr at identityfraud.com

------
InternetOfStuff
SEEKING WORK: Embedded/IoT development, development process consulting,
product quality consulting

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: preferred

I'm an experienced (>10 years) software engineer with management experience. I
have a master's in mechanical engineering.

I've worked on all stages of embedded products, from product management, to
specification, to coding, testing, and qualification. A lot of my career was
spent working on safety-critical systems up to ASIL D / SIL4.

How I could help you:

    
    
      * advise in improving the quality of your product
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * organise and manage your development efforts
      * provide training
      * bring automated tests and continuous integration to your embedded projects (DevOps for embedded!)
      * close gaps in your team's embedded development expertise
      * help you comply with safety regulations
     
    

my current projects:

    
    
      * training and advising several German Fortune 500 companies on DevOps
      * managing a small, experienced team in the development of an industrial robot
      * advising a multinational company in the development of a highly safety-critical (ASIL D)
        automotive electronics component
      * advising a startup in the IoT development tooling space
      * coaching a startup team on improving their development workflow
    

Contact me at luca [at] ingianni.eu

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've worked on: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://emulatebio.com](https://emulatebio.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

    
    
      * C, C++, Go, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL, DWH
    
      * Nginx/OpenResty, Ansible, IP Networks, HA systems...
    
      * Web Scrapping, XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Data WareHouse building, SOLR search
    

Past projects:

    
    
      * https://8h.sk - speed optimized job search engine, built from scrapping to full-text search
    
      * SQL optimizations and 10x speedup of ETL data loading to DWH for BI reports
    
      * build tools to automatize rolling upgrades, switch-over of legacy systems, multi-action scheduling
    
      * customized alarming/reporting tools
    
      * Monitoring (Prometheus, Grafana, Collectd, Postgresql+Timescale...)
    
      * VPS tunning
    

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a developer, administrator, automation expert with over 15 years of
experience in various programming languages, open source technologies, systems
integration, administration, devops...

------
jmiguel99
SEEKING WORK - Latin America, US, Europe, Remote

Location: Colombia (currently) - United Kingdom

Senior data scientist, Mechatronics Engineer and Master in Busines
administration with 5+ years of experience working with big data mining and
analysis, business development, Machine Learning and Deep Learning, through
several executed projects ranging from real estate, to Forex prediction, to
surveillance and security.

Skills: * Django * OpenCV * PostgreSQL and MySQL * Keras, Tensorflow and Caffe
* Linux Command line and Pipelines * Github and Gitlab * Hadoop Cluster
management and deployment in AWS/Google Cloud

Previous projects: * Forex price predictions using deep learning * Prediction
of Fluctuations in prices of properties and changes in circumstances of owners
using demographic data for real estate achieving 68% of accuracy * Development
of software using LiDAR and PTZ cameras for surveillance and security, using
DL models for object clustering and detection in pointclouds, and Caffe models
for object and faces detection in Caffe.

email: jomilopez992@gmail.com skype: jomilopez992

CV:
[https://www.canva.com/design/DADQs2YBYKw/BaEp6_TnudjGjAJvC4b...](https://www.canva.com/design/DADQs2YBYKw/BaEp6_TnudjGjAJvC4bHog/view?website#2)

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)
Python posts:
[https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python](https://jugad2.blogspot.com/search/label/python)
(many)

Created xtopdf, Python PDF creation toolkit. Freelance developer, consultant
and trainer. Worked with startups and large firms, US/IN/NL/CL, products and
services.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed &
friends, back end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML APIs, PDF generation & text
extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM dW article on creating
utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design,
testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Was team leader of successful Windows C database middleware product; lots of
Unix C work.

Overview of xtopdf:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works with CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, macOS and Windows.

------
rasikjain
SEEKING WORK ~ Greater New York, NY ~ 100% Remote

Technologies:

• Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs
| HTML5 | Bootstrap

• Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework

• Data: SQL Server | MySQL | MongoDB

• Cloud: AWS | Azure | S3 | EC2 | SQS | SNS | RDS

• Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git |
Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

About: Experienced (15+ years) Software Engineer & Architect with experience
in FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber
Security. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution
& Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
Lionga
SEEKING WORK | Germany and Romania | remote, visits possible all over Europe I
help you get an MVP App for iOS and Android running as quickly as possible
using the best possible tool for the Job. I can also do Windows/Mac OS Apps
and backends (fullstack).

90% of my work comes from word of mouth recommendations, but I also did a
little bit of work on Upwork if you want to see what clients say about my work
(Profile for verification
[https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3](https://www.upwork.com/freelancers/~0135175b097b830fd3)):

"Once again Tobias has done an excellent job, above and beyond what was first
discussed. I would recommend Tobias to all prospective employers."

"Tobias was exceptional in all his work - he improved our app's performance
and saw it through to it's first release. He was punctual with deadlines,
worked to a high quality and was very thorough in checking details."

"Tobias was outstanding- and even went over and above to add functionality to
my childrens app. We will absolutely use his services again - great
communication and for a remote worker I never felt I was left "hanging".
Thanks Tobias!"

"Tobias was great and super fast. You know the saying - you get what you pay
for? - Well I did. Totally top quality guy and built me a wordclass app with a
framework to build future versions myself with Zero coding. I will be working
with him on future projects."

Contact me via email Tobias (ät) redfoxcode.com or via Upwork if you like.
Happy to give a free consultation via Skype for your project.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

    
    
      • Ruby & Rails
      • Elixir & Phoenix
      • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda
      • Python
      • React, Angular
      • React Native
      • .NET
      • iOS, Android
    

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, React Native, Redux, MobX,
GraphQL, React Native, Kubernetes, Express, Koa, Next.js, MySQL, Postgres,
MongoDB, Redis, Firebase, Terraform, CloudFormation, CircleCI, Codeship,
GitLab, Jenkins

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2019/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte_190215.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

From 2005 until 2015 I ran my own development company. Since 2015 I’ve been
using that experience to help companies and development teams take ‘the next
step’. The next step in delivering higher quality products, the next step in
gaining higher developer velocity and the next step in being a more
predictable in planning and outcome.

I strongly believe the following factors help in taking this next step: 1.
Never compromise in code quality. 2. Standardize as much as possible (to
prevent reinventing the wheel and focus on adding value) 3. Automate
everything 4. Create a safe to fail environment.

------
inceptivecss
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote

What I Do

I work with established businesses to solve their problems through custom
software. Typically this is building a customized CRM to store and act on your
specialized data once you’ve outgrown spreadsheets and off-the-shelf CRM
products.

I can take you from initial problem realization all the way to a minimum
viable solution, with maintenance and further enhancement available once the
solution is in use. I have over 7 years of professional experience handling
everything from small one-trick-pony billing apps to CRMs that manage an
entire company from the ground up.

I don't just build something and then disappear, I want to be a long-term
partner that grows your business.

What I’m Looking For

Part-time, slow-burn projects. I’m aiming for no more than 10 hours/week on
any particular project (though that’s flexible if the price is right). I
prefer fixed-fee engagements, but depending on the project a monthly retainer
would also be acceptable.

What I’m Not Looking For

* Full-time "whale" clients that need undivided attention to their project.

* Equity

* Brand-new businesses

More Information

Website: [http://inceptivecss.com](http://inceptivecss.com)

Portfolio:
[http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio](http://inceptivecss.com/portfolio)

Email: jciskey@inceptivecss.com

------
alrayyes
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Technologies: PHP, Javascript, Symfony, Webpack, Emberjs, D3, Highcharts,
Symfony, Saltstack, Ansible, Docker, Wercker, Jenkins, Gitlab, Wordpress,
RabbitMQ, DDD, TDD

Resume: Available on request Website:
[https://www.andthensome.nl](https://www.andthensome.nl) Email:
info@andthensome.nl

Linkedin: You’ll find it on my site

Been freelancing since 2008 and in that time worked on a range of big and
small projects. International portfolio of clients ranging from government to
universities to medium/small businesses. Mostly do backend work (PHP/Symfony),
but also frontend when needed (Emberjs, smattering of Vuejs). Also do
consulting and setup CI (Wercker/Gitlab CI/Bitbucket pipelines/Jenkins) as
well as some devops (Docker/Saltstack).

Like to help clients solve problems and advise them on how to create better
workflows/products. Particularly if I can help them think of solutions that
would never have occured to them. Not the guy to hire if you're just looking
for a yes man without any opinions. Please do contact me if you want something
to think _with_ you, and maybe from time to time tell you things you don't
want to hear :)

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
autokatalyst
SEEKING WORK - New York / Remote

Location: New York Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: python, flask, django MySQL, sqlalchemy, pandas, scikit-learn,
html/css/js, jquery, bootstrap, jupyter, R, pytorch

Email: contact[at]autokatalyst.com

Available for the following:

* Full-Stack Web Development

* Data Science/Business Analytics

* Quantitative Risk Management (Hedge Funds/HFT/Systematic Trading)
    
    
      - extensive experience developing regulatory/operational/trading risk management tools in quantitative finance.
    

Experience in the following domains: Quantitative Finance, Insurance
Technology, Recycling & Waste Management Technology

I enjoy solving business problems with software and diving into various
domains and building solutions that have a material impact on the bottom line.
One of my best performing projects (continues to save millions annually)
required 70% digging into a problem domain and 30% coding. Another recent
project I'm proud of is an ML-powered pricing engine that's given a $250+M
funded competitor's service in the space a run for it's money. I've produced
results working both as a member of a technical team and independently
(working directly with key stakeholders/executives).

------
Abdur91
SEEKING WORK Location: Lahore,Punjab,Pakistan Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies: angular JS, angular, es6, react, redux, webpack, html5, css3,
sass, scss,python, Django, building restful api’s, git, grunt, mysql,
postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku,vagrant,Flask,numpy,scipy

Email:abdurleo91@gmail.com

Linkedin:[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-
rehman-8281284a](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abdur-rehman-8281284a)

profolio:[https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-
rehman/portfolio](https://talent.hubstaff.com/profiles/abdur-rehman/portfolio)

blog :[https://medium.com/@abdur91](https://medium.com/@abdur91)

As a experienced full stack web developer having 4 years+ experience in
multiple technologies,My main experience lies in developing modern web
applications,preferably in angular 4 with backend in python mainly.The backend
framework can be django,or flask depending upon the client's requirements.
Having delivered many projects successfully, I know what it takes to build,
lead, grow and maintain a web application

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote (US-based)

Full-stack developer who can help you build your MVP in a turnkey way
(requirements/ongoing communication in, working proof-of-concept, MVP, or
early product out).

Looking for projects starting soon with roughly 1- to 6-month timelines and
budgets ~US$20k-100k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript or Vue

\- Server: Linux VPS or AWS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, and Clojure.
Timelines from 1 day to long-term. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/) or
jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jeffkayser)

------
smithgeek
SEEKING WORK - Kansas City - Remote

I can do the full stack with most of my recent projects using React, C#, and
SQL Server.

Website: [https://smithgeek.com](https://smithgeek.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brentlsmith/)

Email: brent@smithgeek.com

I've spent the last decade developing custom software solutions to solve
business problems. I've worked for billion dollar enterprises delivering
software for consumer electronics. I've led a team of developers to modernize
a companies systems to make them more maintainable and quicker to iterate.
I've introduced best practices such as source control, continuous integration,
code reviews, and testing to improve workflow and reliability.

I can help your company develop custom software specifically designed for your
needs. I also provide services to smaller business that can't justify a full
time architect where I will come in as needed and help architect a system or
diagnose the reliability of existing systems while providing suggestions on
how to improve.

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Node.js, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-4)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/) Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud, AWS
Step Functions, and HashiCorp tools right now.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
malux85
SEEKING WORK - London - Remote Only I am a highly experienced (10+ years) Deep
Learning and full stack developer.

I built a Drag and Drop Deep Learning product from scratch, and a Video
Analytics and LIDAR security platform from scratch:

Technologies:

TensorFlow, Cuda, RabbitMQ, Celery, Django, AngularJS, Numpy, Numba, Pandas,
scikit-learn, Thrift, GRPC, Postgres, Cassandra, Hadoop, Cython, PyPy,
Postgres,

Highly experienced in Fully Connected, Convolutional, GANs, Time Series,
Reinforcement Learning, objective functiom optimisation, explore exploit,
topology optimisation as well as deploying high performance and horizontally
scalable models and infra.

I'm happy mentoring juniors and doing code reviews too. I have previously led
teams of up to 25 developers having grown the team from a starting point of 3,
myself included.

If you would like to see examples of my work please reach out to me, and I can
show you entire platforms I have written myself functioning. I am currently
working on monitising these with resellers, so if you're interested in working
on that with me too, please reach out

Looking for full-time / part time work to extend my runway

alainr.richardt@gmail.com

------
pipelineist
SEEKING WORK | DevOps consultant/trainer/coach | Remote or Europe

Do you feel that your team could do better? That the work could flow more
easily, the results be quicker, better, more to the point?

Do you struggle with structuring your teams or your product?

Do you wish to adopt new practices, but are unsure of the hows and whys?

Do you need to bring your team up to speed, teach them new ways of working?

Let me come help you!

Things I could do for you:

    
    
      * discuss your approach with you, from technological and human standpoints
      * ensure you start things the right way
      * coach you while you introduce new methods or tools
      * train you and your colleagues in theory and application (too many topics to list, just ask :-) )
    

I love DevOps, and I love humans. While I enjoy tech as much as the next
engineer (and am pretty good at it), I've come to the realisation that good
development practice is about people. Getting teams to be good at modern
development practices is the core of what I do. Getting to work with
technology is a bonus :-)

My customers include European fortune 50 companies as well as small, nimble
8-person shops.

My contact info is in my HN profile.

------
lyapustin
SEEKING WORK - Remote Senior/Lead Python Developer

I'm a Senior Python Developer with more than 10 years of experience in web
development. Location: Europe/EET (EST working hours) Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Yes

Backend skills: * Python 2.7/3.x Async/Threading (DRF, Channels, Scrapy,
Celery) * MVC Frameworks: Django, Flask * PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSSQL, Amazon RDS
* NoSQL: Redis, Mongo * DevOps:
Docker,Kubernetes,Ansible,Chef,Terraform,Linux/Nginx * CI: GitLab, Jenkins,
Travis CI/CircleCI, Heroku CI/CD * Cloud integrations: AWS, Google Cloud,
Alibaba Cloud

Frontend skills: * React/Redux, jQuery, Twitter Bootstrap

Github: [https://github.com/inoks](https://github.com/inoks) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/slyapustin/)
Medium: [https://medium.com/@s.lyapustin](https://medium.com/@s.lyapustin)

Languages: English, Polish, Russian

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco / New York City / Remote

\-------------

hello@bitmatica.com

\-------------

Hi! I'm the co-founder of Bitmatica. We build cutting-edge web and mobile
products for enterprise and fast-growing startups.

Need an award-winning app built but can't because of resources, expertise,
politics, etc? We're like a secret management consultancy hidden inside a dev
shop.

We help you decide what to build, remove all obstacles out of the way, and
then get it done faster and more effectively than you ever thought possible.

Bitmatica doesn't just build products, we build entirely new businesses. Don't
believe me? Talk to me about a complimentary design & discovery engagement.

\-------------

Our clients:

\- Maersk, Capital One, Stanford, AVG, BART, and many more I can mention
privately

Our skills:

\- Product, UI / UX Design, Full-stack Engineering

\- React, Redux / MobX, Node.js, Rails, Scala, TypeScript, iOS (Swift /
Obj-C), Android (Kotlin / Java)

Our prices:

That's right, we put them right here.

\- Design and Discovery: Turn concepts into a fully-executable roadmap and
rollout strategy, managing risk and exceeding expectations. Starting at
$23,000

\- Prototyping: Fully-functioning versions of new concepts within weeks to
demonstrate value, validate with customers, and gather stakeholder support.
Staring at $138,000

\- Engineering and Launch: Production-ready, user-validated, scalable product.
Starting at $184,000

\-------------

hello@bitmatica.com

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE (travel possible) | Los Angeles, CA

I'm a freelance developer with 7 years of experience. I specialize in helping
early stage companies bring their ideas to life as new apps and websites.
Beyond creating a beautiful app with you, I'll make sure we're measuring the
right things so you can get the best outcomes. I build apps to allow quick
iteration and short feedback loops. My experience at startups has taught me
how to pick the right features to build and validate quickly, which saves you
money and time. I can help you integrate marketing, analytics, and sales to
get the most out of your creation.

One of the first companies I worked with, SwoopSrch, I helped take their rough
idea of what they wanted to an MVP in a weekend. Then I spent a year helping
them iterate on the idea. I spent a few years at Rackspace building massively
scalable cloud infrastructure. Then, I started as the first engineer at a
startup, Triggr Health, building apps to help people in addiction recovery and
help with mental health issues. My most recent client was the University of
Maryland, who I helped migrate some Flash apps to React and handle some
challenging performance issues.

I've got experience with:

\- React Native

\- React

\- iOS/Android native development

\- NodeJS

\- Javascript and Typescript

\- Python

\- Django

\- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

Website: [https://www.nang.io](https://www.nang.io)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)

Email: josh@nang.io

------
clord

      SEEKING WORK  
      Location: Alberta, Canda  
      Remote: Yes, world-wide  
      Resume/CV: https://www.pliosoft.com/docs/ChristopherCLord.pdf  
      Email: christopher@pliosoft.com  
      Technologies: C++, Haskell, JS, React, GraphQL, Ruby, Qt
    

Hello, I'm Christopher Lord, cofounder of Pliosoft. I am available for
freelance work. I am an expert in several technologies, including C++ and JS,
and quickly coming to a similar level in Haskell. I have an eye for design and
user experience. I run my own company building a SasS app and have deployed a
web-based point of sale system for on-premises installations, both using React
frontends and Haskell for the backend. I've done a fair bit of work on
embedded and user applications. Interested in open source work. In the past I
worked for 8 years as a compiler engineer at IBM. I'd prefer something in the
30-40 hours/week range but let me know if you want something else, anything is
possible. Rates negotiable.

------
Arubis
SEEKING WORK | Remote, US-based (Mountain time zone/UTC-7)

Location: Denver, CO, USA

Travel: Negotiable availability for occasional onsites

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanfitzgerald/)

GitHub (though my history is mostly owned by other companies):
[https://github.com/arubis](https://github.com/arubis)

Tech:

\- Languages: Ruby/Rails, Elixir/OTP, HTML/Haml, CSS/Sass, SQL, HCL, bash,
zsh, Powershell

\- Systems and Services: GNU/Linux (many distros) and virtualization thereof,
Apache, nginx, MySQL, PostgreSQL, CNS, OpenSSH, OpenSSL, vulnerability
mitigation

\- Cloud services and infrastructure/deployment management (DevOps): AWS (EC2,
R53, VPC, S3/Glacier, CloudFront, IAM), GCP (GKE, IAM), SaltStack, Terraform,
Docker, Packer, Vagrant, Capistrano, some Kubernetes

\---

Hi there! I'm Dylan. I'm excited to help you and your team to grow and to
ship. I genuinely enjoy listening to, and deepening my understanding of, your
needs; working with you to design and develop appropriate solutions; and
putting them out into the world. In a pinch, I'm happy to help your growing
company migrate from Heroku onto AWS.

Technically, my specialization has been around developing and deploying Ruby
on Rails applications and the infrastructure underpinning them. My deep
experience with DevOps predates the term "DevOps".

Let's have a conversation to see if we can find ways to help each other get
better. I look forward to hearing from you.

dylan+hn -at- arborealstudios com

------
mypath
SEEKING WORK | Pristina, Kosovo | REMOTE

I am an experienced full-stack developer. I specialize in creating web
applications with Angular / React on the front end and Nodejs (Express) /
Spring Boot on the backend. I have professional experience in enterprise
application development with cutting edge tools like GraphQL, Rxjs, Docker,
Typescript, React, NGXS and so on.

My background and skills include:

1) Highly skilled in designing, testing, and developing software

2) Experience with front-end frameworks (Angular, React)

3) Experience with back-end frameworks/technologies (MERN stack, MEAN stack,
Spring Boot).

4) Experience in database management

5) Experience working with Docker

6) Experience working with in an agile environment with a scrum team

7) Experience working with tools like Jira, Asana, Trello

If you are looking to get a project done, or you have an existing project that
needs modifying, I would love to hear from you.

Github: [https://github.com/adoi](https://github.com/adoi) Blog:
[http://adoilogs.com](http://adoilogs.com)

Email: adonismurati [at] gmail.com

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
switchbak
SEEKING WORK - Remote Location: BC, Canada

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python and
JavaScript. I also write some Python and JS.

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, Kubernetes,
AWS. Spring and many more.

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained data consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I help organizations derive insight from their customer and user
behavior data.

With specialties in data integration, marketing automation, and customer
insight; I can solve your issues around low customer engagement, high churn,
inefficient operations, or reduced productivity.

Rate: $2.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
jahodges
SEEKING FREELANCER - Remote (CONUS and related TZs)

eCommerce company seeks Devops expertise to help stabilize an older production
environment based in AWS.

Skills sought:

\- automation expertise (Puppet, Chef, Ansible, whatever - we're agnostic so
long as it works).

\- CI/CD expertise - we're currently using a mix of 'git pull' and Capistrano,
we'd like to modernize a bit.

\- monitoring/metrics - our current Nagios system is noisy and long in the
tooth. We'd love to upgrade to 'something different' that isn't waking us up
on a regular basis for nothing.

\- Rails expertise - our platform runs on Rails. We suspect having some
modicum of expertise in that area would be helpful for our purposes.

\- containers/kubernetes? We're curious if our business would be a fit for a
straight-up kubernetes migration. Bonus points if you can help us figure that
out and perhaps implement!

Please email Jack (jahodges419 - at - gmail.com) with why you think you'd be a
good fit. TIA!

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
oldboyFX
SEEKING WORK | Central Europe | REMOTE with visits if needed

Recent projects: [https://codetree.co/case-studies](https://codetree.co/case-
studies)

We're a high-grade self-managing team of two specialized in mapping out,
designing, and delivering complex custom-built web applications on time.

We help people polish their ideas, turn those ideas into state-of-the-art
working products, and bring those products into the market.

We mostly collaborate with companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences working with non-technical founders and guiding them through all
stages of the product lifecycle.

Reach out and let's discuss your current challenges and future plans to see
whether we're a good fit.

Preferred tech: React.js, es6+, webpack, npm, Yarn, Ruby on Rails, Java,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Elastic, AWS, Docker, etc.

Read more: [https://codetree.co/](https://codetree.co/)

Get in touch: ivor@codetree.co

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Manchester, UK based)

I'm a freelance Laravel developer. I can handle all aspects of web
development; from building the front-end, writing the back-end logic and
taking care of the web hosting.

My chosen stack/technologies:

● Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Nginx, Ubuntu (w/ Ansible)

● JavaScript, jQuery, Vue.js

● HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

My portfolio can be found here -
[https://chrisloftus.co](https://chrisloftus.co)

My GitHub has a small React Native (iOS) quiz app and a task management app
that I'm building with Vue.js and Vuex.
[https://github.com/chrisloftus](https://github.com/chrisloftus)

Blog: [https://medium.com/@chrisloftus](https://medium.com/@chrisloftus)

I'm looking for new projects or I may be able to take on an existing project
(after an in-depth review).

Email me: chris at blackflare.co to talk about your project.

------
rsmithio
SEEKING WORK - Remote - Edinburgh, UK

Website: [https://rsmith.io](https://rsmith.io)

I'm a full-stack web developer with over 7 years' experience, specialising in
ReactJS, Python-based backends such as Flask and Pyramid, and SQL relational
databases.

I have worked at every level of modern web application stacks: frontend,
backend, database, server, deployment. I can quickly get up to speed on new
stacks and codebases.

I take care over what I do whilst working pragmatically. I write well-designed
code backed up with automated tests, and documentation where relevant. I'm an
excellent communicator, easy to work with and maintain a regular blog at:
[https://rsmith.io/blog](https://rsmith.io/blog).

CV: [https://rsmith.io/cv](https://rsmith.io/cv)

------
kmanzana
SEEKING WORK | Remote | Illinois

I have over 7 years experience in software development and am an independent
consultant. If you aren't quite sure what should go into that MVP, or how best
to solve the business problem you are faced with, I can draw on my experience
working in multiple different domains and as a founder/product owner to help
flush out and guide your product development. I'm a full-stack developer who
is also very comfortable with just backend work.

Skills: Rails/Ruby, Angular (1 & 2+), Node.js, Ionic, Golang, HTML/CSS, and
more

GitHub: [https://github.com/kmanzana](https://github.com/kmanzana)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmanzana](https://www.linkedin.com/in/kmanzana)

Email: kelton.manzanares (at) gmail.com

------
kothrix
SEEKING WORK | Worldwide (EST) | Remote only

And now for something completely different...

I develop software, mostly web-based, for a very reasonable fee.

I've been using some sort of Unix-like OS or another as my daily driver for 20
years so I know a thing or two about it.

I can do it all, and if I can't I'll figure it out. Yes, I can develop that
CRUD website for you, I can do a heck of a lot more if given the chance,
though. Feel free to reach out and talk about your project, I won't bite.

Technologies: I'm pretty solid with Python, know enough PHP to be dangerous
and at one point or another have worked with Java, C, Perl and a lot of other
things. I've worked with PostgreSQL, MySQL and SQLite. Yes, I can learn that
language or framework you have in mind, just give me a couple of weeks to get
up to speed.

Rate: $2000 / week, mention HN and get a massive 75% off!

Email: softdevel@fantasymail.de

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

Strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed systems
and streaming pipelines.

Core Skills:

● Stream Processing At Scale: Kafka, Flink, Spark Streaming

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (Zookeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Avro, Airflow, Docker, Jenkins, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for
big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $135/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
Down_n_Out
SEEKING WORK | GLOBAL/EUROPE | REMOTE - TRAVEL POSSIBLE

Hi! I'm a freelance Cloud and Infrastructure Architect. Wonder what I'm doing
here? Well, I can offer my consultancy for helping you in designing a state-
of-the-art Cloud environment, making sure it's secure, automated, expandable
and affordable. I can also assist with Hybrid Cloud solutions, on-prem or
private (Cloud) solutions, anything that has to do with infrastructure is my
cup of tea. I also design for Docker/Kubernetes solutions, lead DevOps/SysOps
teams, help setup automation, and many more things. I've been in the industry
for 20 years and can bring all that experience with me.

If you require more information, don't hesitate to reach out: hello [at}
zephyrict . com (or just type in that last part and check out the website).

------
bsutt
SEEKING FREELANCER Nr. London, United Kingdom / Remote possible

I am a web developer with a web development company. I'm looking for a web
designer to help out on an ad-hoc contract basis. I get by but would rather
work with someone who excels at design.

I've been working within my network for a while but am now working on gaining
new leads. The flow of work, at least initially, would be patchy and
inconsistent.

Is this something you already do for others? Do you have a portfolio I could
take a look at? Please get in touch.

[https://www.craneinteractive.co.uk](https://www.craneinteractive.co.uk) /
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-
sutton-4336ba9/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-sutton-4336ba9/)

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps --- Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes, Docker, Spinnaker, JenkinsX for GitOps, AWS
Lambda, Node, GeoDjango Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry,
SourcePawn, EFK, ELK

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you!

------
heliodor
SEEKING WORK | United States | Remote contract work

Data analytics, reporting, metrics, and monitoring

I can architect and build the analytics and reporting you need to expose the
full potential locked within your company's data.

Do you need help with application monitoring or infrastructure monitoring?
Let's discuss!

ETL, data pipelines, dashboards, Python, Django, AWS, Graphite, InfluxDB,
Prometheus, Grafana, StatsD, D3.js

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/heliodor/)

Email: heliodor.j+hnh [at] gmail [dot] com

Github: [https://github.com/heliodor](https://github.com/heliodor)

If you work(ed) in New York City, check my LinkedIn profile. We probably have
some connections in common in the tech ecosystem.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit you anywhere in
the UK.

DevOps / Python consultant with a decade's experience building, hosting and
fixing applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, lambdas, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. GKE has turned out to be low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll
be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on here.

hn-2019-03@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We’ve helped build over 5 multi-million dollar startups in the last few years.
2 of them got acquired. 3rd is about to be acquired. Recently built this SAAS
product: [https://www.mailtag.io](https://www.mailtag.io)

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Blockchain consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
sayfessyd
SEEKING WORK

Location: Tunisia

Remote: Yes, worldwide

I have worked on several projects since June 2014 as a self-employed full
stack engineer.

I am the author of an image editor called Lollipop that has reached almost 200
sales on CodeCanyon as a 5-star product
[[https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-image-
editor/12957420](https://codecanyon.net/item/lollipop-image-editor/12957420)],
and also many open source projects on Github.

Envato Market (+200 sales):
[https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp](https://codecanyon.net/user/specialapp)

Github (+10 original projects):
[https://github.com/sayfessyd](https://github.com/sayfessyd)

Resume (Online): [http://sayfessyd.com/](http://sayfessyd.com/)

Resume (PDF): [https://bit.ly/2NAOtpg](https://bit.ly/2NAOtpg)

Email: mail.sayf@yahoo.com

SKILLS:

PHP7 & Laravel 5.x

Java 8 & Spring Boot 2.x & Hibernate & JSF & Struts

ES6 & Vue.js 2.x

ES5 & jQuery & AngularJS

Typescript & Angular 6

Bootstrap & Foundation & PrimeFaces & Bulma & TailwindCSS

HTML5 & CSS3 & PostCSS

Pug & Stylus & Sass & Less

Yarn & Gulp & Webpack & Parcel

BigchainDB & MongoDB

Node.js & Express.js & Socket.io

Android Studio & Apache Cordova & OnsenUI

Prestashop & WooCommerce

ASP.NET MVC & Web API & Web Forms

Adobe Photoshop & After Effects

Ableton Live & Kontakt

------
vinrob92
SEEKING WORK | Global | REMOTE

ManyPixels is the alternative to a freelancer, in-house employee, or agency.
You pay a flat monthly fee per month and get unlimited design work (with a
money back guarantee too!)

You can ask anything you want: Landing Pages, UI, Illustrations, Blog Posts
Covers, Social Media Graphics, Logos and Branding, etc.

This usually works best for ongoing design needs. You integrate your as part
of your team and put things on autopilot and never have to worry about design
again - it's like having your own personal designer.

Happy to get on a call to demo you how it works + send you a strategy plan via
email afterwards.

Email: robin@manypixels.co
[https://www.manypixels.co](https://www.manypixels.co)

------
enesdokuz
SEEKING WORK Experienced Android developer

Where: Turkey, Konya Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Projects:
[http://rodoapp.net](http://rodoapp.net) Others:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Raptiye](https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=Raptiye)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/enesdokuz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/enesdokuz)
GitHub: [http://github.com/enesdokuz](http://github.com/enesdokuz)

Email: enesdokuz@gmail.com

------
lukestevens
SEEKING WORK ~ Melbourne, Australia ~ 100% Remote

Copywriting. Don't DIY. Hire me instead.

Need help with your landing pages, email sequences, or onboarding? Let's chat.
I'm a friendly guy. :)

I'll talk to your customers (if you have them), analyze your competitors (if
you don't), and come up with compelling copy that speaks to your prospects'
pain points, motivations, hesitations and concerns.

I'll A/B test the heck out of your copy (and design) if you have the traffic.
Not quite there? Let's work on your search strategy instead.

Hit me up: [https://measuredcopy.com](https://measuredcopy.com), or luke at
that domain. Very open to offers!

------
zx2c4
SEEKING FREELANCER

WireGuard | Open Source Project | Remote |
[https://www.wireguard.com/](https://www.wireguard.com/)

We're not a company, but an open source project, but we do have a small amount
of funding available for interesting subprojects and useful ways of advancing
development.

In particular, at the moment we're looking for folks well-versed in various
Windows things: NDIS, driver development win32 GUIs, and even Golang.

However, if you think you can bring something compelling to the table in terms
of the other platforms we're working on, we might be able to arrange for that
too.

Email jason at {hnhandle} dot com if you're interested.

------
wordpressdev
SEEKING WORK Location: Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python (Flask, Requests, Pandas and more), SQL, WordPress

Can do: Web Scraping, Data Transformation, Backend Development, WordPress
customization, APIs , Content Marketing

Github: [https://github.com/kashaziz/](https://github.com/kashaziz/)

Website: [https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-
services/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/)
[https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/](https://www.kashifaziz.me/portfolio/)

Email: contact@kashifaziz.me

------
tuckpuck
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Technologies: JS/ES6, SASS/CSS, GitHub, WordPress, PHP, Bootstrap, Responsive
Web Development

Résumé/CV: See Linkedin and my web portfolio.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Front-End web developer currently specializing in WordPress. I can build
static websites or custom themes. I have rock-solid web fundamentals including
ES6.

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE

Independent UI/UX & Brand Identity Designer with 7 years' experience. I create
iOS apps, Android apps, web apps, websites, landing pages, brand identities
and marketing collateral.

SKILLS: Product/brand strategy | Information architecture | Interaction design
| Wireframing | Prototyping | Visual design | Style guides | Brand guides |
Collaborate with engineering teams in design implementation | Copywriting |
HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [https://radesign.in](https://radesign.in)

Email: [https://radesign.in/contact](https://radesign.in/contact)

------
nXqd
SEEKING WORK - Remote Senior/Lead Full stack engineer I'm a senior engineer
with more than 8 years of software development.

Location: Asia, EU, US.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Skills:

* Clojure, Golang, Python, Ruby.

* MVC Frameworks: Clojure, Ruby on Rails, React/redux, nuxt

* PostgreSQL, MySQL, MSSQL, Amazon RDS

* NoSQL: Redis, Mongo

* DevOps: Docker,Kubernetes,Ansible,Terraform,Linux/Nginx

* CI: GitLab, Jenkins, Travis CI/CircleCI, Heroku CI/CD

* Cloud integrations: AWS, Google Cloud

Github: [https://github.com/rhacker](https://github.com/rhacker)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nxqdlinkedin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nxqdlinkedin/)

Languages: English, Vietnamese, Danish _

------
olso
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Wien, Bratislava (CET)

I am a fullstack software engineer with preference for frontend

My portfolio/CV: [https://olso.space](https://olso.space)

My Medium:
[https://medium.com/@martinolsansky](https://medium.com/@martinolsansky)

My email: olsansky.martin@gmail.com

Technologies: 5+ years worth; Typescript, Javascript, Golang, React, React
Native, WebAssembly, Vue.js, Flow, Backbone.js, WebRTC, Apollo, Relay, Web
Extensions, Node.js, Express.js, GraphQL, MongoDB, Redis, Human Code Reviews,
Docker, Git, Travis, Jenkins, Web3, Ethereum, Cryptocurrencies, P2P, Dapp,
Dat, ssb, IPFS, DCore

------
husseinzaki
SEEKING WORK Location: Cairo , Egypt Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate : Yes

Technologies : HTML ,CSS, Javascript, React , Responsive design , Git,
Bootstrap , Materiallize.css

Git: [https://github.com/Hussein90](https://github.com/Hussein90)

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki](https://linkedin.com/in/husseinzaki)

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydl...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BwsejUyj6fPSaW4zSURGVGFydlRQeGVtblZtandzaWFUQjh3)

Email: husseinlotfizaki@gmail.com

------
antcas
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Nomad, US-Eastern time)

I'm a freelance React, Node, & Python full stack web developer with strong
product sense. Experience with health tech startups and real estate technology
startups.

Stack preferences:

    
    
      - Postgres
    
      - Node
    
      - React
    
      - Sass
    

Additional Skills:

    
    
      - Python
    
      - Sqlite
    
      - Less
    
      - Nginx
    
      - Cloud platforms (AWS, GCP, DO, etc)
    

Check out my portfolio/blog: [https://castrio.me](https://castrio.me)

On large projects I work with a team: [https://formico.io](https://formico.io)

Email anthony [at] formico.io

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta | Remote

Full-stack developer and designer helping companies of all sizes launch new
products and improve existing projects.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

==================================================================

Portfolio:

[http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Recent Projects

[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com)

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

[http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Email:

projects (at) 23andwalnut.com

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Location: currently Eastern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: maybe

Résumé/CV: [https://gildedhonour.me](https://gildedhonour.me)

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in building custom software for you.
Mostly I create with web apps. Currently I'm working with e-commerce apps.

Other areas I've been working in and interested are:

1) security

2) machine learning

3) marketing

\-------

My list of projects:
[https://gildedhonour.me/projects](https://gildedhonour.me/projects)

Thanks && Cheers.

------
nersa
SEEKING WORK - Remote I'm a mobile engineer based on West Palm Beach, FL

Interested mainly in mobile, but have also done web development. I like to
ship software well organized and that can be maintained. I can also take
existing code and maintain it. I have 8 years of software development
experience and I have spent the last 4 years working with Android and iOS.

Technologies: Android, Java, Kotlin, iOS, Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nersa-
acosta/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nersa-acosta/)

Email: nersa.acosta@gmail.com

------
smccade
SEEKING WORK – Remote

I'm Simon McCade, a product designer based in Bristol, England.

I help tech startups design better digital products without hiring a full-time
designer.

Design isn't a priority for most tech startups, the primary focus is
engineering the product. This means many of them lack the design expertise
they desperately need. But does the customer have to suffer too?

I deliver digital product design services to meet every challenge. From
concept to delivery, expect close collaboration and a relentless focus on
customer satisfaction.

To find out more, visit: www.simonmccade.com or email: studio@simonmccade.com

------
humility
SEEKING WORK: Affordable Full Stack Developer

Location: New Delhi / Remote

Technologies:

\- Web: React, HTML/CSS3, SaSS, Bootstrap, Bulma \- Backend: Python/Flask,
SQLAlchemy, Node.Js, Express, Mongoose \- Desktop: Electron \- Databases:
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, PouchDB, SQLite, Redis \- Other: Heroku, DigitalOcean,
Docker, Vagrant \- Tools: Git, Bash

Github: [https://github.com/navdeepio](https://github.com/navdeepio)

Blog: [https://navdeep.svbtle.com/](https://navdeep.svbtle.com/)

Contact: navdeep at mailbox dot org

------
good-idea
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA or Remote

Full-stack javascript web developer. I work with small businesses and early-
stage startups to:

\- Build Web Apps and MVPs

\- Improve project management, from design-to-development workflows and
development sprints

\- Consult on product management (UX, technical feasibility)

\- Work with in-house developers to improve code architecture, test coverage,
security, Git workflows, CI and best practices.

Tech and other terms you might be searching for: React, Vue, Typescript,
GraphQL, Redux, AWS, TDD, CI, Python

contact: joseph@good-idea.studio

[https://www.good-idea.studio](https://www.good-idea.studio)

------
fovc
SEEKING FREELANCER | Chicago, US | Remote

Looking for someone to help create technical documentation for our product.
The product uses a combination of GUI and code snippets in a DSL, so the
documentation will have to span from the low-level concepts up through the
high-level design patterns. The audience is more sophisticated than a random
internet user, but less sophisticated than a software engineer. Familiarity
with functional programming would be a plus, but no specific programming
language is required to make this work.

hn [at] inc-query.com

------
colechristensen
SEEKING WORK | Mountain View, CA | Bay Area, Minneapolis, or REMOTE

Technologies: Puppet, Chef, Ansible, Terraform, AWS, Elasticsearch, Jenkins,
GitLab, Machine Learning pipelines, ETL stacks, Python, Ruby

What I'm looking for:

High level consulting, improvement projects, cloud transitions, CI pipelines,
monitoring and failure prevention, general DevOps, security

Versatile experience in 3D printing, embedded programming, unmanned vehicles,
miscellaneous hardware, fintech, early stage startups

Experience in DoD, Financial, and Health regulatory environments (FINRA,
HIPAA/HITRUST, etc)

Email: cole.christensen@gmail.com

------
sgberlin
SEEKING WORK - Remote

========================================

Website: [https://sebastiangraef.com/](https://sebastiangraef.com/)

Email: sebastian@segr.de

Languages: German, English

========================================

Hey HN,

I'll be available for React work soon.

Over 3 years of React experience and a strong online marketing background.

What I'm working with currently: React, GraphQL with Apollo, styled-
components, Gatsby, Serverless with Lambda. Learning TypeScript at the moment.

More on my website: [https://sebastiangraef.com/](https://sebastiangraef.com/)

\- Sebastian

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - Remote I'm a freelance web developer based in Morocco. I do
specialize in React web applications and Django.

Stack/Technologies:

• React/Redux • Django • HTML5/CSS3/Sass ...

My portfolio can be found here :
[http://www.mrassili.com](http://www.mrassili.com)

You can also check my repositories on Github :
[https://github.com/mrassili](https://github.com/mrassili)

I am available for freelance projects/contracts right now.

You can reach me via hi@mrassili.com

------
nwilkens
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Site Reliability Engineer, Linux Consulting

Location: Monroe, MI

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

I manage a team of US based SRE's. We are experienced, and available for hire
as a dedicated member of your team. We perform 24x7 monitoring, and ongoing
server management while helping you architect for availability.

Some details at [https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management)

------
noeski
SEEKING WORK | NYC, US | Remote

iOS engineer with over 9 years of experience building apps from scratch +
features for apps with millions of users. I am familiar with all facets of app
development, but my specialty is building a great user experience. Looking for
small(er) app projects and/or helping you out with difficult problems that
need to be solved.

Website: [https://noeski.com](https://noeski.com)

Email: noeski@gmail.com

------
gumbo
SEEKING WORK Location: Bay area Remote: Remote only Technologies: Kubernetes,
JavaScript, Java, React, React native, ES6/7/8, Node, Express, Ruby, Ruby on
Rails.

Resume/CV: Please send an email if interested.

Email: exilire2vie @ <google email>.com

I have 10 years of experience and work for one of the FAANG company in the Bay
Area. Have lead mobile development efforts and large scale infrastructure
projects. I am interested in a full-stack or Devops project.

------
andreiursan
SEEKING WORK | Berlin, Germany | REMOTE

I am an experienced Clojure developer, I have also good infrastructure
knowledge. Some keywords: #kubernetes #clojure #scala #realtimesystems #kafka
#iot

Currently, I am freelancing, previously I worked for: Telefonica (IoT),
Microsoft To-Do, Wunderlist etc...

more about me:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreiursan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andreiursan/)

------
ronnye
SEEKING WORK | worldwide | remote, visits possible all over the world.

You got Oracle? Maybe an Exadata or ZFS? You got a problem or need something
built? I can help you.

Oracle Certified Master and book author.

Hourly rate: 120 EUR/h. Plus travel expenses if you want me on-site. First
visit free of charge.

Website: [https://www.ronnyegner-consulting.de](https://www.ronnyegner-
consulting.de)

Contact me at: ronnyegner at ronnyegner-consulting.de

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and developer from Iceland.

\---

What I can do for you:

* Design *

Whether you need a design from scratch, a redesign, or you're having issues
with a small part of you product, I can design it.

* Development *

My design chops are only a part of my skillset. I actually prefer to both
design and build the design since I believe some things can't be communicated
with design tools. Knowing how they will function and then implementing it
yourself removes a lot of wasted time that would otherwise be spent on trying
to communicate exactly how that design will function.

* Analysis *

When you are deeply involved in your own product it can be hard to see things
from an outsiders prospective. Your users know everything that's wrong with
your product but have a difficult time getting their words around the subject
and it often comes out in anger, if they reach out at all. That's where my
usability and experience analysis comes in. I'll review your app from an
outside and expert point which will give you actionable feedback. More here:
[https://gilli.is/analysis](https://gilli.is/analysis)

* Free advice *

Reach out if you need any advice. You might not be sure if I am the right fit
and I very well might not be. I can help you figure out the best direction to
go in. There might be a better solution out there for you.

\---

I have years of experience in Fintech, Journalism, TV and media,
health/science, and more. And always interested in exploring new fields.

\---

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
BigBalli
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes, only.

Profile: [http://giacomoballi.com](http://giacomoballi.com)
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/giacomoballi/)

Contact: consulting@giacomoballi.com

Mobile app business v0 --> v1 consulting.

Strategy, roadmap, marketing, monetization, architecture&development,
analytics

------
jfeid
SEEKING WORK | Greece | Remote (EU with on-site meetings)

Full stack web developer & DevOps for over 15 years in software development.
Working remote since 2012.

Tech: PHP, JavaScript, Java, NodeJS, Python, Laravel, Django, VueJS,
AngularJS, jQuery, Bootstrap, TailwindCSS, SASS, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Git,
Nginx, Apache, Tomcat, Linux

Contact: [https://jfeid.gr](https://jfeid.gr)

------
dirtylowprofile
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Philippines Remote: Yes Technologies: Xcode, Swift, Android Studio,
Kotlin, Java, Git

I have been developing for the Android platform since 2011 and Swift since it
came out of beta. I have been part of several international startups and
software development teams.

Been working remote since 2016. You can check me at
[https://lawgimenez.me](https://lawgimenez.me)

------
BtdTom
SEEKING WORK -- Joliet, IL -- remote/freelance

I have 16 years of experience building trading related systems for both
domestic and international financial markets. I also have created custom back-
end frameworks used by various government agencies.

I'm comfortable working with existing systems or helping to design and develop
new ones.

Languages: Java, Kotlin, C, Bash, Python, HTML, CSS, SQL

Email: tszum[at]bluetowerdigital.com

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

UpWork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
the_linux_lich
SEEKING WORK.

Location: Brazil Remote: Yes

I'm a experienced frontend/backend developer, my last work was developing a
full-fledged web analytics SaaS(imagine what would happen if Keen.io and
Mixpanel had a baby), using Node.js, Redis and RethinkDB. I love to
materialize avant-garde ideas using the best in tech. Let's talk?
thelinuxlich@gmail.com

------
kareniel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Montreal, QC

Remote: Yes

Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathandupre](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathandupre)
[https://github.com/kareniel](https://github.com/kareniel)

Contact: jonathan at diagonal dot sh

Devops, Automation, Custom web apps, AWS, Linux

------
erickmanyo
SEEKING WORK | Nairobi, Kenya | Remote

Web backend Python/Django developer looking for remote freelancing
opportunities.

Technologies: Django/DRF, AWS, Ansible, Terraform, ElasticSearch, RabiitMQ,
PostgreSQL,

Personal website: [https://labofcoding.com/](https://labofcoding.com/)

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: London, UK / Europe

Remote: Yes, fully remote since 1+ year

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Software Engineer Remote Contractor/ Freelancer node.js / typescript /
polyglot

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
rodwyer
SEEKING WORK | London, UK | Remote or on-site contract work

High quality Python software development. Wide range of experience and stellar
reviews from previous clients.

CV: [https://richard.do/cv.pdf](https://richard.do/cv.pdf)

Email: hn [at] richard [dot] do

------
jvke
SEEKING WORK | Sydney, Australia / Remote

Technologies: JavaScript, Elixir, GraphQL, React, Redux, AWS, Docker,
Kubernetes

Full-stack software engineer, looking for remote (or Sydney) freelance work on
React/GraphQL/NodeJS or Elixir projects.

Contact details on my HN profile.

------
remyp
SEEKING FREELANCERS - Remote within US (NOT negotiable)

* C# .NET full stack developers

* AWS devops generalists

Ongoing staff-augmentation placement, usually with larger companies.

For details on currently available opportunities and questions, please email
me@jeremyphelps.com and include resume, LinkedIn, etc.

------
funthree
SEEKING WORK | USA | Remote OK

I'm a full stack engineer interested in Node.js projects

Github: [https://github.com/tblobaum](https://github.com/tblobaum)

Email: tblobaum [at] gmail [dot] com

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: contact@quarkworks.co

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC Software Engineer
experienced building Tech companies. Have worked at Startups and large
companies. Comfortable eliciting requirements, writing specs and developing
the solution on time⏱⏱⏱⏱⏱.

Have worked fullstack, mobile, devops, conversion funnel optimization and
machine learning. Developed software used by thousands of paying customers

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

$$$$$££££$$$$$££££

Javascript (React Native, Node.js)

Python (Django, tensorflow, ml-engine)

Ruby on Rails, Android iOS apps, Go, SQL (mysql, redshift) and cloud (AWS,
Azure, Docker).

Foodservice Clover POS, Healthtech (HIPAA), Fintech ¥¥¥¥, ECommerce

morenoh149@gmail.com

[http://harrymoreno.com/work](http://harrymoreno.com/work)

------
emilsedgh
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Los Angeles

I'm a full stack engineer with a lot of experience creating products (from
idea to execution). I'm really comfortable with:

● Postgres

● Node

● React/Webpack

● Linux (Desktop and server for 15 years)

● AWS

● Heroku

● Redis

● REST

Feel free to email me: emilsedgh@kde.org

------
GoToRO
SEEKING WORK: Frontend Developer

Location: Timișoara, Romania

Timezone: GMT + 2

Remote: Yes (Remote only)

Technologies: Angular, TypeScript, HTML5, CSS, PHP, MySql, REST APIs and more.

Rate: $1.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Contact: maxim_ioan at yahoo.com

------
raztogt21
SEEKING WORK

Location: México

Remote: Yes, preferably

Profile: hectorpalomares.com

Experienced frontend developer (4+ years). HTML, CSS(SASS), JS(ES6), Vue.js

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Edinburgh, UK or remote | Full stack web & mobile software
engineer

Portfolio: [https://www.seanw.org/](https://www.seanw.org/)

Email: sw@seanw.org

\--------------------

Summary: I'm a software engineer with 10+ years of experience who can take
your web or mobile project from concept to completion. I can work with you to
achieve your business goals by creating minimal viable products, extending
existing apps, giving software architecture recommendations and by reducing
defects in your team workflows.

\--------------------

Experience: I've delivered solutions for well known names like Just Eat and
Triumph Motorcycles, created my own successful paid apps, managed teams as
lead developer and earned a PhD from Edinburgh University. My past
professional work has involved expertise in full stack development
(JavaScript, TypeScript, Python, PHP, Java, OCaml), modern web frameworks
(Express, Vue, React, WordPress, Django), mobile app development (Android,
iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova), cloud hosting (AWS, Google, Heroku, Firebase) and
website optimisation (performance, security & SEO).

\--------------------

Portfolio: I've independently created two commercially successful apps where I
was responsible for the concept, design, development, graphic design, UX and
marketing.

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
a website auditor browser extension that checks 100s of pages at time against
50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices. This included developing a
custom subscription based payment system as well as researching and authoring
a guide on modern web best practices
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).
Implemented with TypeScript, Vue, Node, Express, Firebase, Netlify, Paddle.

[ Rated 4.9/5, 20K+ active users, 100s of paying subscribers ]

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
a digital painting app which was one of the first on the platform to support
layers. It features customisable brushes, image filters and robust
undo/redo/autosave while being highly optimised for devices with low
resources. Implemented with Java, C, JNI.

[ Rated 4/5, 500K+ free downloads, 10K+ copies sold ]

\--------------------

See [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for my project portfolio,
client endorsements and more on my background.

Email _sw@seanw.org_ with details about your project so we can arrange a call
and work towards a quote. I'll get back to you within one working day.

------
endorphone
SEEKING WORK | Greater Toronto Area, Canada | Remote w/Travel

Hi I'm Dennis Forbes. For two decades I've been building large scale, high
performance systems in the financial and telecom industry. I've led teams and
was the architectural/technology lead for a mid-sized NYC financial
organizations (Vastardis Capital Services which has been acquired several
times since).

I've been declared a specialist in a number of realms over my career - an SQL
guru, a data warehousing expert, a high performance data expert, a low-level
embedded software guru, a web app magician, but the truth is that I don't like
to be typecast and I've done just about everything to success. I made a lauded
video processing / analysis app for Android, I've made a number of heavily
used online tools, I love just about every discipline of software development.
I bring a pretty well-turned heuristic for finding the ideal solutions to
problems, whatever the problem is, and guiding the implementation (which can
mean being responsible for 100% of the implementation).

I've taken some downtime to spend with my young children and have been working
for myself for a couple of years. Social anxiety, however, makes it tough to
scrounge up work so I'm open to whatever comes my way.

Databases of all sorts. C#. C++. Java/Kotlin. Go. Python. Machine learning.
Swift. iOS. Mobile (Android and iOS). Windows. OSX. Whatever. I do it well.
Very well.

Website: dennisforbes.ca

Email: dforbes@yafla.com (yafla is my company that I consult under
occasionally)

~~~
endorphone
A few queries have noted the lack of rate in this. I'm flexible, and it
depends upon the task, the long term opportunity, etc. A fair, reasonable rate
is fine.

